# Booo



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2007)

This better not happen.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

ARGHHH  but remeber this is  INACCUWEATHER's  prediction


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2007)

I hate to be the pessimist, but isn't it always like that in January?  At least at some point?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave, you should be slapped with a herring for even posting that...


----------



## Vortex (Dec 21, 2007)

This had been talked about alot for a while  I thought there was a warm air mass over Asia, It has been sitting there a while and was due to come this way.  Jan is usually very cold with at least one thaw.  I have decided its just going to be comfortable in the high 20's.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 21, 2007)

severine said:


> I hate to be the pessimist, but isn't it always like that in January?  At least at some point?



How can something always be above average?


(sorry for being an annoying smartass :razz


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 21, 2007)

that much above normal swath is where it needs to be - normal for the dacks is like 19- I'll take 28


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am skiing at Sunday River/Sugarloaf from January 20-23rd, maybe it will only be 0F rather than the usual -25F. :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Dave, you should be slapped with a herring for even posting that...



:lol: I know I know I really should.....but for some reason I just could not stop myself.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> This better not happen.....



I wouldn't bet the farm on an Accuweather forecast more than 7 hours out..lol


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 21, 2007)

Not like we haven't known this was going to happen since like October with the seasonal forecasts. At least it was fun while it lasted and was much better than could have possibly been expected or even hoped for.


----------



## Marc (Dec 21, 2007)

awf170 said:


> How can something always be above average?
> 
> 
> (sorry for being an annoying smartass :razz



The kid makes a good point, you have to admit.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Dave, you should be slapped with a herring for even posting that...


 
Screw that, give me a bat! :smash:


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2007)

Even if the warm does come east coast seems to have a nice thick base. It's not like its not going to dump several more times this season. 


Everyone has gotten out right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm happy that it's not going to be a week of 60 degree temps and rain..there'll still be skiing to be had after the thaw/freeze..it will just be a little firmer..it will be good for those who like mad steezy speed..After a thaw/freeze..wax is a moot point..

I know that not everybody has gotten out yet.  On PASR even some of the regulars haven't skied due to Holiday shizzle and home improvements..crazy..the season is 1.5 months old already// Day 20 for me tomorrow..


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 21, 2007)

Warren and I just checked into the Jordan Grand and there is a rediculous amount of snow here at Sunday River and it's a nice toasty 6F outside.

I am looking forward to some nice groomed in the morning and some tree skiing in the afternoon.8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2007)

Whatever. They said December was going to be above normal and we're dabbling in the trees in Connecticut.... :blink: Not that it's a lot of fun, but still. My season is rockin' and rollin', so far. Some crap later this weekend and then back to cool weather. The Sunday precip will just firm things up. I don't think there will be much base erosion. We're doing fine. More than fine, actually. Get out there folks!


----------



## KingM (Dec 22, 2007)

Right, Greg. Up here at least it just looks like a brief warm-up and there's a huge amount of base for this time of the year, so we'll be fine.

Of course we're snow lovers, so we'll whine a little about whatever NCP falls from the sky. As it is, this would be a great February, let alone a December. I'm optimistic about what January has in store.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2007)

severine said:


> I hate to be the pessimist, but isn't it always like that in January?  At least at some point?





awf170 said:


> How can something always be above average?
> 
> 
> (sorry for being an annoying smartass :razz





Marc said:


> The kid makes a good point, you have to admit.


I merely meant that there always is a Jan thaw every year.  "Above average" or not temps (per the so-called experts), there is always a period when it's warmer for a few days or a week, then it gets cold again.  I remember some of these being as warm as the 60s.  I'm not saying I like it, just that this doesn't seem like news to me because it always happens.

And to be fair, I'm not the one who claimed the temps would be "above average".  I just said that it's not an unusual occurrence.


----------



## JD (Dec 22, 2007)

A warm January is OK.  I'll take 15 and snowing over 0 and sunny.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 22, 2007)

And now we tune in for the latest long range model flip/flop:

Surprise twist in the Long Range Model
Friday, December 21, 2007

The latest European model long range weekly outlook was released today, and after being very consistent from week to week with the forecasted pattern across North America it has now changed its tune to some extent. This could mean that the model may be on to something new going on with the pattern over the next several weeks, or the model is having a very hard time figuring out what is going on, which does not give the forecaster much confidence. I think we will have to see what next week's update shows in order to determine if the changes that it is showing through January have some merit, since it contradicts the monthly forecast which was released a week ago. Here is my interpretation of what the model is forecasting over the next several weeks...........

*The week of Dec 31-Jan 6th*
The computer model is forecasting a fairly strong Pacific jet stream into the Pacific Northwest of the U.S. which will spread Pacific air across much of the Lower 48 and southern Canada during the week, while the Arctic air remains trapped over Alaska and northern Canada. This type of pattern would lead to above-normal precipitation for British Columbia. A second storm track would probably run from the southern U.S. Plains to the eastern Great Lakes of Northeastern U.S., but the model is showing some weak blocking over Labrador, which could force that storm track farther south. Overall, with the exception of BC and southern Ontario, this week looks drier than normal over much of Canada. Temperature wise, with the Arctic air locked up, you would expect near to above-normal temperatures from the Prairies to Atlantic Canada. Keep in mind, this not my forecast, I am just relaying what the model forecast seems to be showing from this particular update.

*The week of Jan 7th-13th*
Surprise, surprise.......The model seems to have thrown a monkey wrench into what was a very consistent forecast through January. Now, it is forecasting a building ridge of high pressure aloft (warm/dry pocket in the upper levels of the atmosphere) over the western U.S. and extending up into southwestern Canada, while at the same time showing a trough (cold pocket aloft) over eastern Canada and into the Northeast U.S. which is certainly something I was not expecting to see. If the model is on to something then you should expect to see drier and milder conditions across southwestern BC and through the western prairies. This flip in the pattern would favor a return to clipper-type storm systems dropping southeastward from the northern prairies into the Great Lakes and Northeastern U.S., then redeveloping off the coast and being a potential threat to Atlantic Canada. This pattern would also allow some of the very cold air from the Hudson Bay region to drop into eastern Canada and even some into the Northeast U.S.. I am still very skeptical of this solution and would like to see one more update showing this before I get more confident with it.


----------



## JD (Dec 23, 2007)

Several inches of localized snow for Monday.  High winds mean no lifts.  Could be good skiin' but bring the skins.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2007)

bad Karma here.  not enough offerings to Ullr.  
You guys are being far too objective...

well, at least I can get my xmas shopping done on Monday.


----------

